# Chi personality?



## obsq (Apr 13, 2011)

I have some questions about the chi's personality. Is there a "typical" chi personality? I'm new to chi's, but fostered a chihuahua/mix for 8 days and she was the most calm, loving, quiet, sweet dog I've ever seen! She was adopted into a permanent home, but I miss her very much and I'm now exploring the breed. Also, is there a difference in personality between the apple head and deer head? I wish I could clone her....she was absolutely precious and I'm curious if her personality is more of the chi or more of the mix? The reason I ask is because I want to look for another rescue dog with her calm, quiet, sweet personality, and want to know if she is a typical chi. Opinions please? Her description: She wanted to be in my lap 24/7. She was not interested in playing with or chewing on toys, or playing with other dogs. Her only interest was to lay calmly in a lap. She never barked and barely whined in the 8 days that I had her. She was shy, but loving. She was totally okay being handled and held by strangers. She was very easy-going and loved to cuddle. How much of these traits are typical for a chi, specifically a deer head, (if that matters)? What is your chi's personality? Thank you for any info!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

First of all, the breed standard does not differentiate between deer head and apple head. They're just chihuahuas. I don't know where those terms originated.

The AKC lists this as the breed standard for temperament. 
_Temperament
Alert, projecting the ‘terrier-like’ attitudes of self importance, confidence, self-reliance._

My two dogs are as different in temperament as two dogs can be. Until I got Jazz, I thought Tango was hyper.  But by comparison, Tango's pretty laid back. 

Both mine share these qualities: Extremely loving and affectionate, very easy to handle and hold and physically manipulate. They are both easy going, love to cuddle and snuggle, are bright and alert and interested in their surroundings. They have no issues with strangers, are very friendly and endearing, and don't nip, snap or growl. (I worked hard at their socialization.) They both want to be where I am at all times, that's why there are beds even in the bathroom, so they can hang out there while waiting for me to be done with my shower.  

But they're different too. Tango is my vocal one. He will bark to let me know that the doorbell's ringing (duh!) or at any strange noise, including a lawnmower next door or my roommate running the vacuum. He quiets on command (mostly) but he'll always bark. Jazz on the other hand barks so seldom it's always startling when she does. I don't think I've ever heard her growl, and she whines very occasionally. 

Jazz is extremely hyper in that she's always the first to stir if I even sigh..she's up and dancing around, looking at me quizzically. Tango on the other hand MIGHT raise his head. If they're expectant about something (a treat, going for a walk, dinner) Jazz absolutely CAN'T keep still...she'll be boinking around literally as though she has springs for feet. Tango is either alertly standing, or doing a play bow, but otherwise he's still. Unless Jazz is sleeping, she's NEVER still. Tango often is. 

Jazz loves to chew, but only on bullies or other chew toys. Tango not so much. Jazz is on my lap as I type this, Tango's curled up in his bed that's on the couch, right next to me. While they both sleep ON me if I'm laying down on the couch, Tango's will sometimes want on my lap, and then sometimes just wants to burrow under a snuggle blanket in one of the beds. Jazz on the other hand will go through all kinds of contortions to get ON me wherever I am at all times. If she can't get on me, she'll go snuggle with her brother. 

Because they're both chihuahuas, I expected that Jazz would be just like Tango in temperament and behavior. (I rescued Jazz a couple years after rescuing Tango.) It was a ridiculous expectation in retrospect, but nonetheless that's what I thought. And I couldn't have been more wrong. They are as different as two animals can be!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

My Hal is the alpha dog... she is bossy and barky, but very loving. She has aggressive mannuerisms but would never bite! She is sweet and loves to cuddle, and is actually quite lazy...she is content to just lay on the couch all day and barely move.

Heidi is a wild woman! She is very submissive with my other two dogs but loves to tear around the house like she can fly! She never stops moving! She also loves to cuddle but is often too active to sit still long enough. She is a sweetheart and has more of a fearful personality then Hal, but is very good with all people, including children, and whines more than she barks! Which she does when she wants attention cuz she is spoiled!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think each Chi would have its on personality and it would be according to how they are raised. When you deal with a rescue then you are not sure of the past so you would never really know without fostering for some time. Also if you foster it can take a while for a true personality to come out. Some are so abused or so shy that it make take a year or so for them to show their true colors.

I have a smooth coat (Yoshi) that was very poorly bred (not a rescue) and he is a mamas boy through and through. He is content on my lap and only takes spells of playing every so often and has always been like this since I got him at 9 weeks old. He is not much of a barker but every so often if we go somewhere and he feels his presence needs to be known he will give a few barks. He doesnt mind other's petting him but would rather be with me and can be quite the dog snob.

Chibi my Long Coat is a little character, he can be a cuddly love bug and likes to cuddle much more than Yoshi but he gets zoomies and likes to run and play. He isnt a barker at all and for the longest time we didnt think he could bark. He loves people and other dogs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have two chi's. Both different temperments. The longhaired one is a therapy dog, with a love for barking at most anything! (have a sheltie and I blame her for this!) The shorthaired one is very anxious and nervous. Both love to cuddle in my lap and watch TV. Sue


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

my 4 are all so very different. One almost fits the description of the dog you fostered to a T.

I have found every chihuahua to be different and that their upbringing makes the biggest difference in a chihuahuas personality. I have had 5 chihuahuas in my life (4 still living) and they were all different. Two were rescues and 3 were not. My 2 rescues are shy
and my 3 non-rescues are very out going. I know that early socialization plays a big role in that.

Milo (a rescue) is extremely endearing. We call him our clown. Hes a huge cuddle bug and once he trusts you, he trusts you forever. He becomes putty in your arms. He is extreamly shy around new people so much that he can get aggressive if cornered. I blame this on the fact he was abused (burned, beaten and starved :-( ). Hes a quirky little thing. He loves to play with my other dogs and is so/so interested in toys. He gets himself into all sorts of predicaments. Its never a dull moment with him around. (HE BARKS the most)

Mia is miss diva. She came from a breeder. (Shes a "doe head" but i personally have found that not be a personality indicator). She is very sweet, super out going and simply a diva. She is a lap dog. She loves to be held. She loves meeting new people and hardly barks. She loves people more then dogs. I think she thinks she is a person.

Lily came from a breeder. She is silly and all over the place. She isnt a cuddler but she will lay on my lap and fall asleep. Shes a tom boy. She loves toys, playing, chewing bones and making mischief. She prefers dogs to people outside the house.

Laci is my long hair. I DONT THINK LONG HAIR AND SHORT HAIRS vary in personality abut many people do. Laci is a wild girl. I have read long hairs are supposed to be more mellow but thats not the case with her. She is only 11 weeks old so her personality is still coming out but I can tell she is going to be leader when she grows up. She is already very dominant even though she is still a peanut.

Glorie (my rescue that passed away last year) was super shy. Had no interests in toys or bones. She simply wanted to be pet. She followed me around the house as if we were attached. She never left my side. She was super shy. She hardly barked and only whined if she needed to go out. She would only approach a guest in the house if they were sitting down (and if they petted her she would remain on their lap until they left!). 

All of my chihuahuas are very smart, extremely expression-ate and curious. The most important chi trait I think is that they are loyal. If you leave and come back in 10 years they will still know who you are (my brother left for 4 years... and was greeted as if he left an hour ago). I think that this is the most common trait for the breed.


----------



## DesertDoll (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow you guys have some amazing Chis!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Chi, and a Chi / Cairn terrier mix.

I rescued the Chi at 5 months, so I got to start working with her earlier. She's a comical little character who has to be the center of attention. If she could talk, she would say "LOOK AT ME, MOM" over and over again, just like a small child. She's very loving and very cuddly, and she's very intelligent. We can teach her any trick we choose within a half an hour. She has to be close to me at all times. She sleeps under the covers against my belly. 

She's also very mischievious...She hates the bed to be made. I guarantee you I'm not out of the driveway every morning before she's up there throwing pillows off and burrowing under the covers. She taunts the cat like a maniac, but since the cat weights 22 lbs and Gracie weighs 5 lbs, her taunts don't have much impact. She's a little pig and will eat everything that she can get in her mouth, so we have to watch her weight for her.

Pedro behaves more like a terrier, but he does have alot of Chi traits in him. He's a 'one person' dog...I'm his human, and there really isn't anyone else he's overly crazy about, but he has learned to tolerate others. He was a rescue at age 3, so he's been harder to re-socialize - he's still a work in progress. I can do anything to him, and he's constantly begging for hugs and kisses. Others aren't allowed to touch him without me saying it's okay. My poor husband has to wake me up when he goes to the bathroom in the night so that I can make sure he doesn't get attacked when he comes back to bed - Pedro is that protective of me. He's a big baby with me, but I don't think anyone else who knows him would agree, other than maybe my daughter. He loves her dearly, but she's so much like me that I think he recognizes the bond. 

Both are very active...Gracie is 10 months, and Pedro is almost 4 years. They love to snuggle, but they also love to play, and we play with them alot. I think these little dogs are so highly intelligent that they require alot of mental stimulation. I think the one that lies around all the time might be considered a bit outside the norm for a Chi. But they can be the best snuggle buddies you'll ever find...


----------



## obsq (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your descriptions! They sound as individual as people.  Your descriptions have been very educational for me as I learn more about this breed! I think I will probably find my next one the same way I found my sweet foster girl.....just visit rescues until I find the one I fall in love with. One last question: How reliable are the adult chi's with being housebroken (for a spayed female)? Is that completely individual also?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My adult Chi / terrier mix was not supposed to be housebroken at all. I just treated him like I would a pup - took him out often and made a really big deal out of it when he pottied outside. It was never a problem for me, and we trust him alone for 4-5 hours at a time now, longer when necessary.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

obsq said:


> Thank you everyone for your descriptions! They sound as individual as people.  Your descriptions have been very educational for me as I learn more about this breed! I think I will probably find my next one the same way I found my sweet foster girl.....just visit rescues until I find the one I fall in love with. One last question: How reliable are the adult chi's with being housebroken (for a spayed female)? Is that completely individual also?


It depends on the dog and their personality, from what I've been able to ascertain. 

Also, even if the rescue tells you the dog you chose is completely housebroken, I'd still treat her initially as though she's not. One thing I've discovered with mine is that while they're housebroken at MY house, they're mindset changes when we go somewhere else, until they get used to it. So, though the rescue might be housebroken at the facility, or with their foster folks, they may well have some adapting to do with you before they're that way again.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

My salem, got him from a breeder as a baby, is my alert barker. if a leaf falls two towns over, he just has to tell me alllllll about it. He's a tad fence aggressive (fence fighting yay) but i find thats from this duty station ( we're in the army) has open chicken wire type fences and thats a first for him. he'll usually calm down once i go and force him away with body blocks. on a leash or out to run he's not aggressive to dogs at all, more like he hides on me if they are big or approaches them if they are his size ( he's a bit of a sizest  ) with people he loves people, and loves you more if you sit on a couch or floor so he can crawl on you. Gets a long good with non aggressive young children, as in if a child sits on a floor and waits he'll gladly go and greet. if you run after him, he runs, usually to me. Elderly, though throw him for a loop. he bites and freaks out when my grandfather tries to pet him. not sure why at all. he's a cuddler and generally my bullet proof dog with a serious love affair with huskies. 

Duke is my foster dog, and being adopted to my mother soon. He came to me at a year old, and has issues. mostly from lack of socialization and people not curbing his natural personality. His Fight or Flight reflex is almost always Fight. I wish who had him before would have worked more with him, but at least he's with people who care now. He doesn't get that he can walk away from most situations, such as if i grab him for a cuddle when he doesn't want he growls and tells me how much he doesn't want to do that, ( no biting or lip curling just grumbles) he doesn't understand i'm not pining him down no matter how much i loosen my grip or remove my hands. he was a bit starved so some food issues not to bad now that he's gaining weight. LOVES to play ball and chase a light, he just wants to RUN. not much of a cuddler, but when he does cuddle it makes it so much sweeter. Out of his mind when he meets people first time. working on that, hope to get the frantic out of him soon. he;s night and day from salem. but again upbringing is a lot of that.


----------



## DesertDoll (Mar 22, 2011)

intuition said:


> he's a cuddler and generally my bullet proof dog with a serious love affair with huskies.


OMG LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

DesertDoll said:


> OMG LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! :notworthy:


Yea its a little TMI, but i got him fixed late, i was hoping his ears would magically stand one year. But he had stuffies to hump around the house. Never ever ever humped another dog untill this year at the age of four. a husky baby 8 or 9 months so big, but babyish got in our yard. He was seriously smitten. followed her around tried to hump her anytime she laid down, and she was so big he just humped any part. It was hilarious. poor thing probably got depressed when i took her home!


----------



## DesertDoll (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL!!! That's so adorable in a very strange way.


----------

